# Milwaukee, WI



## RAMPAGE2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone in the Milwaukee area? I'm on the south side of Milwaukee. If anyone is interested in talking business in the area let me know.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

And here I thought everyone from the South side had drank themselves to death by now...........

J/k (maybe)

I'm from too far North to be of any help, but there are certainly others that frequent here from that area...........


----------



## SGSMAN (Feb 7, 2010)

*im in oak creek*

Do youneed any subs?


----------



## RAMPAGE2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lets talk. Email me your contact info. [email protected]


----------

